# First Blue Fox at Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is my blue fox stud buck. I had to do some very convoluted breeding to get a blue fox to appear in a litter, but here he is! As blue foxes go he's not brilliant - the blue needs intensifying - but now I have one blue fox I can work on breeding more and improving them. I don't find them quite as striking or attractive as the black foxes, but they're pretty in their own right 





































This buck is currently in with a couple of black fox does, which will make black fox kittens carrying blue. I hope that when the next blue foxes pop out in the third generation, the black breeding will have helped darken the top colour.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think he is gorgeous <3


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very attractive,well done :love1


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Liking him a lot, Sarah!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope things go the way you want. Foxes are stunning mice.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Its got a twisted nose.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He hasn't got a twisted nose, honestly  Look:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he's lovely, Congrats!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

He's saying that coz of his twisted nosed foxes - tut tut!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

No twisted nose there! Really cute tho. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Loverly!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Great looking mouse Sarah. I think the blue foxes are beautiful but maybe not as striking as the blacks ( due to the black against striking white belly) but think they look much neater if that makes sense


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Awe, what a grand "first" Blue Fox!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice one Sarah, good to see someone working on a neglected variety. If you ever want any self blues to put into the project just shout


----------

